# monthly run output - confusion



## rajarshi (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi,
My FreeBSD server gave the following monthly run output for the last month. It says invalid time values. What is the significance of this message? Can I ignore it or is there something wrong.


```
Doing login accounting:
([color="Red"]Skipped 79 of 193 records due to invalid time values[/color])
	total               15.83
	rajarshi            15.82
	arnav                0.00

-- End of monthly output --
```

Thanks,
Rajarshi


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 2, 2010)

This may be caused by (or related to)

last(1)


```
BUGS
     If a login shell should terminate abnormally for some reason, it is
     likely that a logout record will not be written to the wtmp file.  In
     this case, last will indicate the logout time as "shutdown".
```

Another cause may be (ntpd/ntpdate) time shifts during a short login session, putting the logout time before the login time, which should only be possible in theory (the quantum mechanics type).


----------

